# Applet signieren



## java123 (16. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe das Problem das zwei Gruppen von Benutzern ein Applet laden, aber nur eine dieses zwecks Filezugriff signieren müsste. Da letzere Gruppe sehr klein ist möchte ich den anderen das signieren ersparen.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Ganze so einzurichten das man z.B. erst bei Anforderung eines Dateizugriffs nach der Signierung gefragt wird? So ähnlich funktioniert es beim Drucken ja auch. Oder gehts nur ganz oder garnicht? 
Alternativ könnte ich noch einen extra Client schreiben und an die wenigen Benutzer verteilen, aber das würde ich gerne vermeiden.

Grüße


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Dez 2009)

Du könntest versuchen die Operationen, die eine Signierung erfordern in eine weitere Jar-Datei auszulagern und nur diese zu signieren. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das geht, ist nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## java123 (16. Dez 2009)

Danke erstmal. Ich probiers dann mal mit einem URLClassLoader, aber glaube irgendwie nicht das er für diese Operation eine Signierung verlangt. Gibts evtl. ne Möglichkeit das dynamisch über den SecurityManager zu machen?


----------

